# Silver Dollars to Rehome



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

I have 7 very nice silver dollars with distinctive markings.

They range in size from 2" to 3.5".

I need to rehome them to someone who does not have a "planted aquarium".

I "do not want anything for the fish" but would appreciate the new owner paying the shipping charges.

TR


BTW:

I have raised these from dime and nickel size and unless you are willing to raise them to adult size and ensure that they are "happy fish" please do not respond.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

are they regular silver dollars?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

where are you shipping them from ?


----------

